# Trail dog



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys I got a dog (labordane)that's 3/0 so far this year tracking two of those where for skullmount as his post stated one was in the rain she's had no problem trailing ...but all 3 have been within a couple hours of shooting them.. So I can not speak for sure on how she will do on a day old cold trail but I've worked with her some in the yard cold trail and she shows that she can do so fine also. I live in jay/chumukla area and would be willing to travel a little. As long as it's reasonable distance. Just would like to know the party would be willing to help with a little bit of fuel cost depending on travel distance. If in the chumukla area fuel would not be necessary. I feel like the more I can put her on the better she will get so fell free to give me a holler if we can help thanks David.. @ 850-281-8006. If for some reason you are not able to reach me you could try to contact skullmount he can usually get in touch with me.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's the two she found for us. Went right to both of em which were each over 400 yards easy. Hands down the best trail dog I've ever seen. Would put money on her over any walker or beagle any day.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Here's the two she found for us. Went right to both of em which were each over 400 yards easy. Hands down the best trail dog I've ever seen. Would put money on her over any walker or beagle any day.


 :whistling: How much money u got?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

More than u wanna put on it. This dog has ran straight to 3 deer with hardly any blood and has had absolutely no training. I've ran dogs for a long time and haven't seen one trail like her. She never even puts her nose to the ground.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks David, that's awesome and very kind of you. I stored your number just in case. Good luck to you.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Im not sayin the dog isnt good. But it takes a certain type of dog to trail a deer. U said the key words when u said the dog never put his nose on the ground. Dont wanna start an rguement that ends up with 500 posts. I hope the dog finds all the deer that he tries to find


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol it takes a certain kind of dog to "trail deer" that's like saying it takes a certain type of person to "shoot" deer.... no anyone can do it its how well it or they perform when time comes to do so. If you've got one that can do the same or better when you call on it offer up its services. I'd imagine the deer hunting forum members on here would get more entertainment out of actually seeing your "certain" kind of dog perform than post bashing on here!!! Js


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks dehook!


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a catahoula hell idk how to spell it but she finds all our deer theyll make you soft. And if youre not paying attention and just following the dog youll look up and be lost as heck lol. I might give you a call if I stick one of them elusive webb landing bucks.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Whoop*

Nice job.I will hunt with a chihuahua if it will trail a deer.With that said I think whackem's post was misunderstood.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

kdawg.84 said:


> Nice job.I will hunt with a chihuahua if it will trail a deer.With that said I think whackem's post was misunderstood.


 I agree.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

outlaw1 said:


> Lol it takes a certain kind of dog to "trail deer" that's like saying it takes a certain type of person to "shoot" deer.... no anyone can do it its how well it or they perform when time comes to do so. If you've got one that can do the same or better when you call on it offer up its services. I'd imagine the deer hunting forum members on here would get more entertainment out of actually seeing your "certain" kind of dog perform than post bashing on here!!! Js


 U are very sensitive Mr Outlaw1. I wasnt bashing ur labordoodle or whatever it is. U can keep ur hero status. Happy deer recovering to u :thumbsup:


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ol stand up comedian here!! Lol thanks I'll do so!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

outlaw1 said:


> Ol stand up comedian here!! Lol thanks I'll do so!!


Not a comedian. But my daddy used to have a treein walker hound that was so good he trailed a buck backwards to find his momma bc he wanted to see where the buck come from :thumbsup:


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

She's found her 5th deer of the year as of this morning.. 2nd in the rain. This one didn't run as far as some of the other but ran a good 75 maybe 100 yards and it had a steady drizzle some times heavy rain the whole morning on us we didn't even try to look for her ourselves being I've been bring her with me every time I sit ...so run her down to were I shot the deer and she jumped right on the trail and done her deal.. Nothing impressive but she's definitely figuring out what time it is when she hits the woods with us.. We looked for blood as we were dragging her out and couldn't find any because of the rain so she's definitely not let me down yet ...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pic


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Never thought I'd see David wearing gloves to clean a deer, you're getting soft in your old age


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

You keeping her on a leash or letting her off David? Mine does much better off the leash


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol I almost took the gloves off for the pic too!!! Work makes me wear them so its force of habit.. At least that's my story I'm sticking with!


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I let her go with out leash .. Ill let her get out ahead of me a little ways and call her back to me to see if shes staying on the same trail every time. She does really well with out it usually she finds the deer and will stay with it so I have to call her to me and make her lead me in. Im gonna order a GPS collar but wanted to get through this first year working with her before I spend 600 bucks on one. She extremely well behaved so if I call her she usually comes directly to me. She's never had to wear a leash before so if I put something on her she thinks shes in trouble and won't get out of the truck..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to raise Black n tans for **** hunting and an occasional deer dog. What you are describing your dog doing (nose not on the ground) we always called winding one.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

10-4 mine will drag you through the woods at 90mph on a leash. Nice cover up on the gloves


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

She done it again for us this evening.. My 10 year old shot her first one today at about 120 yards with 243 and deer ran about 100 yards with very minimum blood on trail.. None at site of shot.. Dropped dog and she run us straight to it .. Got to it and was a cow horn... Needless to say my daughter couldn't talk.. Lol I let her lead following the dog so she laid eyes on it first she was trying to scream it has hhhooorrnns its a a a doe I mean a buck ITS GOT HORNS DAD!!!! I love our dog to death was next thing she had to say.. First day behind actual center fire rifle for about two hours today .. She's definitely a natural and is hooked!! Priceless evening for a father!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pics


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats to you and her, hard to believe she is 10 already


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Congrats! awesome stuff


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks heavyD... Yeah Mason it is hard to think about it too!! You talking about me getting old and soft. Lol that should make u feel old too knowing she's 10 fixing to turn 11..


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

You can tell she is proud. Good job on taking her out! Congrats


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

outlaw1 said:


> Thanks heavyD... Yeah Mason it is hard to think about it too!! You talking about me getting old and soft. Lol that should make u feel old too knowing she's 10 fixing to turn 11..


No doubt about that! You still won't see me wearing gloves to clean one


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations to her horns,she will always remember that hunt,
I still got my first set, I turned them into pull cords for one of our ceiling fans,


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

She scores again... Had a forum member (cant remember his screen name) call me at about 930 am this morning.. One of his club members had shot a good buck Saturday evening at dark, said they had about 40 yards of small amounts of blood and possibly some gut fluid in the blood .. Went off the food plot and into a bottom which runs in to a creek.. They had another guy they knew bring in a hound last night that didn't do anything with the trail..they said they looked till about 230 am.. The trail being cold I told them wasn't sure how my dog would do being I've never had a chance to actually work her on a cold trail but them willing to help with fuel cost being they were in Dozier AL just north of Andalusia .. I'd definitely come up and see what she could do for them.. They was happy to help with fuel so dog , skullmount and myself headed up. Get there unload her strap a bell to her collar , get on the food plot she run plot for a second and Cuts into the woods were the deer went in and she started down the bottom on their blood trail they had marked as they were going.. She back track a couple times and finally ended up where they had last found hair signs on a small creek bank.. Where the hound had lost it the night before.. Well she track a few Mins and turns down the small creek and runs it out for a couple hundred yards or so.. And we stopped hearing her bell chattering as if she stopped running and one of the guys yells out that it sounded like she was stopped and ask me what I thought she might being doing, I told them to catch up to where they last heard her because only reason she slows down or stops running when she's trailing is because she standing with his deer.. They were out about 75 yards or so ahead of me, near her.. Low and behold she's standing with his fine 8 point laying half in a creek... I was about as happy to know she can cold blood trail as they were to have found his kill which turned to be a nice 8 point about 20" wide.. So all was a good day. Was glad to be able to help them.out and was a great bunch of guys to get to meet also!! Pics to come of kill


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pics

Not to mention she found a doe I shot this evening too. Shot her in the field across the street from outlaw1. She fell flopping so go to his house get the atv to load her up and I be damn no deer in the field. Get the dog and walk her down the woodline and bam she takes off in the woods and finds the deer and there was no blood anywhere.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The dog is on a roll. Congrats on another find. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's an awesome buck and a damn good dog!


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks guys yeah she has definitely surprised us with how well she has done!


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Good on you for doing that! Seems like a heck of a dog too


----------



## Steve Defazio (Jan 24, 2014)

Nothing beats a good dog! I have been looking for one myself .


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on the kill and on the find. I would have been sick to have lost a deer like that. The PFF family pulls through again. Good job guys.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations of all of you.


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a nice deer. I hope that guy bought your dog a T-bone steak for dinner!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You have got one heck of a dog and I'll bet, being a lab, she's got a great disposition too.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!she didn't get a t-bone but always get a front leg to take home... Yes you couldn't believe how well behaved she is also.. Did have some issues in the past year with her getting on the wife BMW!! And chewed a couple fenders up on it but other than those things in the past that surprisingly my wife let her stay around after, she is the best dog one could want.. Her bring able to trail is just a bonus!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Good dog but an even better person to volunteer your time to hèlp out your fellow hunters


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thankyou both for your time this morning. Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

cwfinley19 said:


> I have a catahoula hell idk how to spell it but she finds all our deer theyll make you soft. And if youre not paying attention and just following the dog youll look up and be lost as heck lol. I might give you a call if I stick one of them elusive webb landing bucks.





grouper22 said:


> Thankyou both for your time this morning. Nice to meet y'all.



It was good meeting you as well. Sorry she couldn't find the deer for ya. Yall hunting tomorrow?


----------

